# Third Day of Retirement



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Monday: Applied for unemployment benefits. 
Except for Sundays, do not set alarm clock.

I have quit wearing a wrist watch.

Wife made banana nut muffins for breakfast.

Not to self: Must make more noise around the house. Wife is often startled by someone else's presence during weekdays. Be especially careful when she is using kitchen knives.

Spent Tuesday at loading bench.

Started to align barrel on Super Blackhawk .44, broke barrel blocks. Will have to make new.

Am currently in local branch of Public Library at their computer.

This ain't too bad, so far.

Bob Wright


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcom Back!!!!

You have been missed.

:smt071 :smt071 

:smt1099 :smt1099 

:smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 :smt026 

:smt038 :smt038 :smt038 :smt038 :smt038 

:smt035 :smt035 :smt035 :smt035 

WM


----------



## Orion6 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome back, Bob! It's been too quiet without you. I knew it wouldn't take you long to find a way of accessing the forum! :smt041


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Monday: Applied for unemployment benefits.
> Except for Sundays, do not set alarm clock.
> 
> I have quit wearing a wrist watch.
> ...


Hahahahaha! welcome back! lol


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Hehe, I knew you couldn't stay away!

Better get your self a puter, or people will start to wonder what you are "really" looking up on the internet at the library...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Hey Bob*

Come on Bob get up off your wallet and get a computer. I been told when you open yor change purse that moth fly out. I know you got a buck or two laying around. I need your help to keep these young'ins uder control. One unemployment check would by a nice out fit. You can do it.:smt1099 
:smt026 :lol: :smt069


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad to see U can make it here occassionally  :smt1099


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Good to hear from you, Bob.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Welcom Back!!!!
> 
> You have been missed.
> 
> ...


What he said!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

enjoy soon wife will get the honeydo list running or make you get a job to have her house back


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya needa buy yourself a pocket watch now


----------

